# Tautog (blackfish) at Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel (12/17/17)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

12/17/17
After a Christmas party, I woke up very late. When I checked the wind and current at CBBT, I knew I had enough time for catching some tog at CBBT. I hurriedly load a kayak, tackles and bait and left home at 4:40 AM . I launch the kayak at 9:00 AM. 
The slack tide would be between 10:30 - 11:00 AM. So I went straight to the 1st Island to start fishing an hour before the end of the incoming tide. I fished some pylons starting at 9:50 AM. I found a pylon that held tog. 
With top water temp of 44 F, I knew I would have less than 12 bites that day. Also I knew I only got 2.5 hours before the outgoing current became strong. So I used a tandem rig (two whole shrimp) with a 5 OZ sinker. 

Before the slack tide I hooked 5 tog at 15.5", 16", 16.5", 17.5" and 17.5" and 1 toadfish. 

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks 
Joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Great report Joe!


----------

